# Anyone w/ Aquaterra Malawi background on a 180 w/overflows?



## brice.phillips (Dec 29, 2010)

Hi-
I just picked up a 180 gallon 72x24x24 with dual overflows on Craigslist. Has anyone put one of the Aquaterra Malawi backgrounds on an overflow tank with these measurements? I know the background has considerable depth, so I am worried about the fit of the background up against the overflows.

Anyone try this yet? Would you recommend it? Would anyone have pictures they could share showing the fit?

Thanks!


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

I would think it can be done with the right cutting in the right places. But with the price of that background you better make sure you can even get it in the tank and measure twice heck even 3 times and cut once :wink: 
I don't have that one but similar and I had to originally cut it to get it in the tank. Least with a 180 gallon you have room to work with. Mine is actually a partial background and I made up the difference with rock but I had it all planned in advance as to what I wanted to do and the look I wanted.


----------



## S14Swap240sx (Jan 3, 2011)

*** been looking into this aswell.. i have a 125 with dual overflows im getting ready to set up finally and i wanted a 3d background... what i would recomend is removing the overflows. you can find a way to run the intake/outtakes either strait or with some mild sanding and 45 degree elbows blah blah blah. you can either let the pipes just stand in the back or add a smaller overflow box in a deep section of the 3d background..

orrrrrr what im prob gonna end up doing is just buying a dark, almost black slimeline 3d background and cutting it to fit between the overflows and to cap the far right and far left pieces of glass..

honestly it may not be the best looking thing but i like the concept of overflows and how they really help prevent overflowing the sump. I dont want to worry about cleaning behind a background, nor do i want to complicate dealing with a potential leak one day.

I will save the really big 3d backgrounds for a 75 or 90 with a hob overflow system. but being that my 125 is drilled slimline, cut to fit around overflows it is.

I wish i could find an example of what im talking about with the slim line cut around overflows, but i saw it once on monsterfish and cant find it again.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I found an HOB will not go over the top of a background, even slimline (I have 2 of those and 2 3D backgrounds).

I have all canisters with heater and intake behind the background and the return for the canisters DOES fit over the backgrounds...even the 3D ones.

I have no trouble cleaning behind...but fish do get back there, LOL. Built in fry tank!


----------



## Bradyk (Sep 26, 2011)

There is a company who specializes in making custom backgrounds for reef tanks and fresh water tanks with overflows. Check out this members tank who has a overflow box covered by a 3d background. http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... &&start=90

I just purchased a 3d background for my 180 gallon and the price was cheaper then others out there.

Brady


----------



## Mike_G (Nov 8, 2011)

I recently saw some 3D background material that came on a roll and was fairly thin and flexible- obviously it didn't have deep detail lines, but it still looked pretty decent. Danged if I can remember where I saw it though. :?


----------



## zaphyrr (Jul 7, 2011)

Reply is well overdue, I know, but Mike_G I think the roll you are talking about is by Universal Rocks


----------



## DrTenochtitlan (Jun 17, 2012)

I just did a review of the Universal Rocks background here:

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=247196&p=1765065#p1765065


----------

